# White Gear?



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Who cares?!?


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

I think they look dirty real fast and you would most likely resemble that of the Stay Puff Marshmallow man, The Michelin Man or a Snowboarding Tampon...


----------



## Funnyman (Nov 21, 2013)

MrKrinkle said:


> I think they look dirty real fast and you would most likely resemble that of the Stay Puff Marshmallow man, The Michelin Man or a Snowboarding Tampon...


hahaha, your probably right man i didnt think of hoe dirty it would get! thanks


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Funnyman said:


> hahaha, your probably right man i didnt think of hoe dirty it would get! thanks


Instead of focusing on color or fashion I suggest when you see something you like the first thing you should do is check the Waterproof/Breathability rating of the garment... Warm & Dry is much more important than Fresh n' Fly... 

10K Waterproof is OK..
15K Waterproof is Better...
20K+ Waterproof is Best...
If I remember right GoreTex falls in somewhere at about the 28K mark as a reference...


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

I got a white spyder jacket two years ago, go down a couple of times and things start to get ugly -.- I personally wouldn't purchase white gear again because of how dirty it can and WILL get. Plus, you can get way more steez with plenty of other colors. #2c


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

White gear is the worst color you could buy for a number of reasons. First of all if you ride with friends and it is snowing moderately to heavy you will be much harder for your friends to see and other riders. Obviously it also shows dirt much more. This may or may not be a problem depending on your riding. If you like to ride through tight glades and you are clipping small branches and twigs those scratches will show up on your white coat. I have a full suit of white and black gear and the white parts looks like shit. I'm sure if you took good enough care of your coat you could avoid these things but personally I don't recommend the color. I usually end up crashing out a bunch of times when trying a new rail or box trick. Depending on the condition of the rail, and how you fall on it, you can end up with some pretty bad dirt/rust/paint marks on your outerwear.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I say match it up with a white board, bindings, helmet/beanie, goggles, and gloves so you can totally disappear into the surrounding white snow landscape when you ride.
People won't know what hit them when you run them over on the slopes.:dizzy:

Don't worry about dirt on them - that's what bleach and paint are for!:thumbsup:


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

CheesemonkE said:


> White gear is the worst color you could buy for a number of reasons. First of all if you ride with friends and it is snowing moderately to heavy you will be much harder for your friends to see and other riders. Obviously it also shows dirt much more. This may or may not be a problem depending on your riding. If you like to ride through tight glades and you are clipping small branches and twigs those scratches will show up on your white coat. I have a full suit of white and black gear and the white parts looks like shit. I'm sure if you took good enough care of your coat you could avoid these things but personally I don't recommend the color. I usually end up crashing out a bunch of times when trying a new rail or box trick. Depending on the condition of the rail, and how you fall on it, you can end up with some pretty bad dirt/rust/paint marks on your outerwear.


+1 Yup! to all that great detail up there...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

My girl was wearing a white jacket at Keystone last year and black drops of who knows what dripped on her white jacket from the lift all the way to the top. Looked like shit all day and shows every little piece of dirt that brushes against it. There is also no contrast between the snow and you and it makes you hard to find.


----------



## Milkcow (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah I'm not exactly too partial to white as it is.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Mystery2many said:


> My girl was wearing a white jacket at Keystone last year and black drops of who knows what dripped on her white jacket from the lift all the way to the top. Looked like shit all day and shows every little piece of dirt that brushes against it. There is also no contrast between the snow and you and it makes you hard to find.


Same thing happened to my buddy at Big White on his brand new $350 white jacket, but he bitched enough and the hill paid for a new one.


----------

